# Ways to age water..



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So for the past few months, I've been using 4 individual 5 gallon jugs to age my water and get the chlorines out and such but I saw something on youTube where this guy had some sort of giant barrel made of plastic. It had a nozzle on the bottom where he connected a tube that went to his tank, and that's how he filled it up. I don't know how many gallons it is but I would guess somewhere between 35 and 55. Anyone know where I might be able to get something, even if it doesn't have that sort of nozzle?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rubbermaid & Sterilite tubs up to 45 gallons are easily had at WalMart


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i used to use a rubbermaid trash can modified with a spigot in the bottom. Cooler is a submersible electric water pump and a long hose with a trigger nozzle. You put the pump in the bin and connect a switch to trigger, so that when you squeeze it pumps, but when you release, no more water comes out.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've thought about getting an electric pump too but I like your idea. Probably should find a barrel first though :]


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

You can just get a big trash can, mix up the water, add a water pump with a hose long enough to reach your tank. Cost you around depending what you buy around 100 or less but a worthy investment make your life much easier. I just have 5 8gallon buckets and always have water mixed up in them, I do my water change then just add what I need and mix it back up and let it sit until I need it again.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sometimes empty, plastic 55 gallon drums turn up on craigslist. New is too pricey. https://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=D004


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

that's exactly what i'm looking for! but that is really expensive...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What luck! I actually just found a 55 gallon plastic barrel for $6 on craigslist.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice deal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A lot of stuff is shipped in those, so they turn up for sale cheap periodically. They are fish safe and clean up nice. Just ask what was in them so you know how thoroughly you need to wash them.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

When I had a big tank with African cichlids, I aged water in a big plastic trash can with a pump and aeration. Worked great.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I age mine in rubbermaid tubs....small filter to keep the water circulating and a heater, so when I'm ready to use it , it's dechlorinated and up to tank temp.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Turns out those tubs were used for cooking oil or some sort of oil, so I decided to get them. The only thing with rubbermaid tubs, wouldn't they stretch out from the water?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The real made in USA, old-style rubbermaid trash can I had just bulged a bit. They do make stiff ones that are made to hold water, but they are pricier. 

Cooking oil should wash out with ivory dish soap and lots of water. Messy and time-consuming. Food-grade oil is not toxic, but you'd get a film on the surface of the water if you don't get it out. But keep looking, you do sometimes find empty containers that have have only hauled water (like to fill troughs for horses, etc.)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I will. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

the rubbermaid tubs like from walmart are like $10 but , yes they do streach out when filled with water.....I just use one inside the other, and that holds just fine....still only a $20 investment. Or you could use only one, but drill holes in each side near the top and run some bailing wire as a stiffener.


----------

